# Excel MVP



## zaska (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all,

         Can anyone tell me about Excel MVP. Who will get the title MVP and what we should do for becoming MVP.

         I saw that most of the members here are MVP's.

Thanks.


----------



## MrKowz (Jun 10, 2011)

Check out this link for info on Microsoft MVP Certification:

http://mvp.support.microsoft.com/

As far as being a MrExcel MVP, that is a title given purely at discretion of the administrators of the forums which is based on activity, accuracy of assistance, expertise in Excel, overall board acceptance, and many other factors that I am not qualified enough to explain.  I'm working diligently as a volunteer on these boards in hopes that one day my efforts will be rewarded with one of these coveted MVP titles.


----------



## zaska (Jun 10, 2011)

Do we get any certificate from Mr.Excel Forum as MVP ? and if so does it provide an edge in our Careers?

Thanks,


----------



## MrKowz (Jun 10, 2011)

zaska said:


> Do we get any certificate from Mr.Excel Forum as MVP ? and if so does it provide an edge in our Careers?
> 
> Thanks,



As far as a certificate, I do not know.  But for providing an edge in careers, I don't see how it can hurt.  In recent interviews I have done, I have explained how I am a "Volunteer Excel consultant on one of the most active Excel help forums on the internet".  That has really piqued some employers' interest, because they come right back at me with "You do volunteer consulting?  How long have you done this?"

That opens up a lot of potential dialogue in an interview where you can explain how long you have been consulting, how you have gained knowledge "outside of what one could learn working in a single industry", among other things.

If that, alone, raises an interest, I would expect that being able to say "I am a 'Most Valued Professional' Volunteer Consultant...", which would further allow you to explain that your knowledge and efforts in Excel Consulting has been acknowledged by many professionals in the industry.

However, keep in mind that becoming an MVP (Microsoft OR MrExcel) is not an easy task.  It is not based on the number of posts you have, but, as I said, the quality.  There are MVPs with less posts than me, and people who have over 40,000 posts and have not yet attained the MVP title.  As stated before, I am not fully qualified to really go in depth with either MVP process; I'm just trying to give you an idea.


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Jun 10, 2011)

zaska said:


> I saw that most of the members here are MVP's.


 
Just a small detail, but I really don't think the above is true. 

You might happen to see many posts from ME MVPs, but that's a different thing.

Note that there are also Microsoft MVPs, which are different from ME MVPs, although I think there are some individuals who are both.


----------



## barry houdini (Jun 10, 2011)

zaska said:


> Do we get any certificate from Mr.Excel Forum as MVP ?



No, you don't (or if you do, then mine got lost in the post ).

I think MrKowz described it pretty well - you need to have some expertise in excel (of course), a commitment to the board, demonstrated by contributions here for a period of time, and, very crucially, a helpful demeanour.


----------



## zaska (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you all for the comments.


----------



## Joe4 (Jun 12, 2011)

Just to clarify a few points:

- Only a small percentage of the people here are MrExcel MVPs. It may seem like it is more because they tend to be some of the most active members on this forum.
- We do not receive any sort of certificate, though we do get a brand new Porsche and the keys to the executive washroon (don't I wish!!!).

In a nutshell, people who receive the MVP awarding here are MrExcel meet three criteria:

1. They show expertise in some areas of Excel (VBA expertise is helpful, but not always required if you are a whiz like Aladin with the formulas);

2. They show a commitment to the board, in that they are regular posters and have been active on the board for quite a while;

3. The display a friendly, helpful, and respectful nature here on the board.

A MrExcel MVP award designation probably doesn't carry the same sort of weight as a Microsoft MVP designation (most people have heard of Microsoft, and despite our best efforts, MrExcel is not quite a household word yet). Their requirements may be a little more stringent too (many of the MrExcel MVPs here, like myself, are not Microsoft MVPs).

Hope that clears some things up!


----------

